# Need Hunting Land for Lease



## jonathan789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Father/son looking for  about 200-300 acres. No drugs no drinking. For deer and Turkey for hunting season 2011-2012.
Im in clayton county i wouldnt like to drive more than 2 hours.


----------



## behodg4 (Mar 21, 2011)

1032 acres in wilkes county. only 6-8 total members (or less) 1,000 each .....if interested call ben @ 706-678-3092


----------



## BIGTEN (Mar 22, 2011)

*Club*

Hunting club in warren co , 2200 ac , camp with elec. We need three members


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 11, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Buck James (Apr 11, 2011)

Have 135 acres for lease in Shiloh (Talbot Co) sou zone, QDM 50% hardwoods 50% planted pines 600 yd of gasline Dean Moore 770-826-0864 or buckjamesii@aol


----------



## Flet12 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Hunting land available in butts county*

Have 200 to 650 acres available within minutes of I-75 South and GA Highway 16.  $15.00/acre.  Located along Towaliga River.
VF


----------



## Scott Smith (Aug 21, 2011)

*if you are still looking...*

" Lead and Feather"  hunting club: 360 acres, well estblished club on the same piece of propery for over 30 years, borders Cedar Creek WMA, established foodplots, creek, campground, family friendly. We are looking for one new member. We will accept father and son or husband and wife combination. Great club! $600 Please call Scott at 678 458-5517. I would prefer to communicate over the phone, because I don't spend much time on the forum .


----------



## church (Sep 5, 2011)

new club in monroe country off of hwy 74 and lindsey rd its 653 acrea at 10.00 an acrea which is a steal for this land.we need 13 member at505.00 or 10 members at 655.00.hardwood and pines two small creeks annnnnthe gas line deer nd turkeys,gie me a call at 478-394-8817---terry


----------

